
Qt Twitter client Choqok has squawked back to life - SomeSnail
https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/02/qt-twitter-client-choqok-first-update-forever
======
rvz
Perhaps the name alone is one of the reasons why it 'died' in the first place.
The authors are being too clever with the origin of the name and it doesn't
catch on with potential users. I would rename it if I was to revive a project
like this.

I'm happy with a Qt Twitter client (No Electron) but the name is somewhat
forgettable.

------
app4soft
Few years ago on desktop PC I played with _Corebird_ (Vala-based) until its
development was abandoned.

 _Choqok_ looks interesting, but it would be cool if there would be an option
to strip-down it during compiling so it wouldn't depend on the KDE libraries
(in same way as _kdiff3-qt_ package).

As for now on Android I use _Twidere_ [0] app & on my Linux desktop use just
legacy [https://mobile.twitter.com](https://mobile.twitter.com) throw any
browser (with JS disabled; and if I need upload some media switch to regular
[https://twitter.com](https://twitter.com) with JS enabled), but still keep
watching on _Cawbird_ [1] ( _Corebird_ fork) and _retcon_ [2] (wxWidgets-
based) as my next desktop client.

FTR, There are also Qt/QML-based mobile Twitter-clients for _MeeGo /Maemo_[3]
and _Sailfish OS_ [4], which (with some additional patches) also could be
packaged for Linux desktop.

[0] [https://github.com/TwidereProject/Twidere-
Android](https://github.com/TwidereProject/Twidere-Android)

[1] [https://github.com/IBBoard/cawbird](https://github.com/IBBoard/cawbird)

[2]
[https://github.com/JGRennison/retcon](https://github.com/JGRennison/retcon)

[3]
[https://github.com/tlaukkanen/twimgo](https://github.com/tlaukkanen/twimgo)

[4] [https://github.com/Wunderfitz/harbour-
piepmatz](https://github.com/Wunderfitz/harbour-piepmatz)

